# Hey - looking for mice in North West



## flowertoflame (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi All,

I am looking for some pet mice in the north west (Kendal) and i am really having trouble finding breeders, or any in rescue centres - does anyone know breeders in the area??

Katie x


----------

